
Winbindex – index of Windows files which appear in WU packages - pndy
https://m417z.com/winbindex/
======
pndy
As author, m417z [1] wrote:

> I indexed all Windows files which appear in Windows update packages, and
> created a website which allows to quickly view information about the files
> and download some of them from Microsoft servers

[1] - [https://m417z.com/Introducing-Winbindex-the-Windows-
Binaries...](https://m417z.com/Introducing-Winbindex-the-Windows-Binaries-
Index/)

